# proyecto fuente de voltaje con salida de 5 y 9 voltios



## vengoecheajp (Abr 24, 2007)

Comence un curso de electricidad y ya me colocaron un proyecto que es realizar un diseño de fuente de voltaje y realizar un cuadro de costos por fuente, lo que realmente necesito saber es como se realiza o que necesito para fabricar un fuente de voltaje con salida de 5 y 9 voltios.
Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Abr 24, 2007)

aqui puedes encontrar mejor axulio :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/forum-15.html


----------



## Manonline (Abr 24, 2007)

Podes hacer una fuente de 9vcc y con un regulador (LM7805) limitar la tension a 5v


----------



## jona (Abr 25, 2007)

hola amigo.
usa un LM 7809 y un LM 7805,para q entregue a la salida 9v y 5v.
deberias de comprar un transformador de 12v por 1 amp.
rectificador tipo pastilla de 100v 1 amp.
capacitor de 1000uf(microfaradios)por 25v.
capacitores de rizado.vea hoja de datos de los reguladores.
led indicador de encendido.
saludos y comenta.


----------



## jona (Abr 25, 2007)

hola vengoecheajp:
dejo diagrama q es de acuerdo a tus necesidad.
recorda fusible despues de la salida de el transformador secundario.
disipador tipo U,mediano.
diodos de 3 amp por 100v.
led rojo y una resistencia de 1/4 de watt 1k.
el resto esta alli en el diagrama,cualquier cosita me decis.
recorda no hacer cortoscircuitos en las salida puesto q estos reguladores,no tienen proteccion conta cortocircuitos,si bien la hoja de datos dice q si,esta comprobado q no la tiene.
saludos y comenta.


----------

